# Latinas of Wrestling



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ :agree: Eve? never knew. (Y)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rosita is smoking hot. Mamacita!


----------



## Nofearoftheunnamed (Jul 31, 2010)

bellas and aj ftw. i didnt know aj was latina though. i guess that explains her round butt for such a tiny chick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The fact that AJ's bones was showing in that one picture was a bit scary. Her and Angelina Love should be roommates.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

A few chicks on here aren't latina


----------



## Juan1993 (Dec 28, 2011)

CAT IN THE HAT said:


> A few chicks on here aren't latina


Which ones?
The Bellas: Mexican American
Melina: Mexican American
Eve Torres: Nicaraguan American 
Rosita: Puerto Rican American
Sarita: Mexican
Salinas: Mexican American
Maxine: Cuban American
AJ: Puerto Rican American
Rosa Mendes: Costa Rican


----------



## Kimbo Half (Apr 9, 2012)

i dont know about the other girls but, sarita is actually canadian.


----------



## fp_atl (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't have Latinas without "The Latin Beast" Aleida Ortiz.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

More we need more


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Juan1993 said:


> Which ones?
> The Bellas: Mexican American
> Melina: Mexican American
> Eve Torres: Nicaraguan American
> ...


Sarita is Canadian and not even hispanic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Maxine is the bomb.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Could Candice count? She's half-hispanic


----------



## Appclayton (Apr 9, 2012)

Me gusta


----------



## Roman King (Jul 8, 2003)

8/10.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great Post (Y) all the women here are simply :yum:

And being latina definitely explains AJ's (sexy as hell) round butt for such a tiny chick


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So being from Canada means you can't be hispanic?


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

10/10 across the board!!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Rosita is smoking. Fucking hell is she hot.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

More pics please


----------



## sobek (Apr 27, 2006)

more pics please,and dont forget Mercedes Martinez


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Melina,Rosa, Rosita,and Sarita.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

10/10 for all of them


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Man, I gotta migrate.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

Eve is the sexiest diva in the history of the WWE. Opposite for Maxine. :|


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow at Rosa and Melina, and some of these photos are the BEST I've seen of Eve.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Great pics!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That pic of Rosa is that Gold Bikini! 1000/10 :jay2

Rosa, AJ, and Maxine. <3


----------

